# Is this Alpina Real? Cant find anything about the Ref. number



## WickedxJosh (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey,

So I am pretty new to the watch world an maybe I am not understanding this correctly so I figured I would post here.

I found this sale on Watch Recon:
forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-alpina-pilot-heritage-chronograph-1730298.html

I love the watch and the price is pretty good from what I can tell. Almost too good which is what made me start looking into it more.

The Ref. number on the back of the watch is AL-860X4H4/5/6 and from what I can find online there is no info about that number anywhere except two google results that go to sketch websites with no info.

Was just wondering if I could get some more info on this watch and if it is real or not? Or if I am just still missing some info.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

The reference numbers are never on the back of any Alpina or FC. The "X" is always just a placeholder for the actual letter, and 4/5/6 means the last digit is either a 4, a 5, or a 6. They do this because they use the same caseback on multiple references. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickedxJosh (Oct 2, 2015)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> The reference numbers are never on the back of any Alpina or FC. The "X" is always just a placeholder for the actual letter, and 4/5/6 means the last digit is either a 4, a 5, or a 6. They do this because they use the same caseback on multiple references.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

You should be able to find out the correct info once you get a serial number.


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

This should help... Enjoy!

https://www.google.com/search?q=alp...0ahUKEwiGsoi219TJAhUGcj4KHfjcBmoQsAQIQg#imgrc=_


----------

